# Rubik's Cube Lubricant



## Away (Mar 17, 2010)

Umm, I'm wondering if Blaster Silicone Spray would work for my Rubik's Cube... Is it harmful in anyway? (Couldn't find CRC in Home Depot)


----------



## ianini (Mar 17, 2010)

Look and see if it has petroleum distillates in it. If so, then don't use it. Maybe look somewhere else for CRC.


----------



## kunz (Mar 17, 2010)

i hear jig-a-loo works good too


----------



## Away (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses.
Also, as long as it doesn't have Petroleum Distillates in it, it should work fine?

And where can I buy jig-a-loo?


----------



## ianini (Mar 17, 2010)

Just read this and you should be set on things about lubrication.


----------



## Away (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks again for the link. 
Booooo, Blaster Silicone Spray isn't listed there D:
I do have some Shock Oil lying around somewhere so I'll be sure to give that a try, thanks.


----------



## ianini (Mar 17, 2010)

Away said:


> Thanks again for the link.
> Booooo, Blaster Silicone Spray isn't listed there D:
> I do have some Shock Oil lying around somewhere so I'll be sure to give that a try, thanks.



No problem. And try looking around other stores to find CRC and Jig-A-Loo because those are by far the best lubricants ever.


----------



## kunz (Mar 17, 2010)

i used Teflon on my cube once worked really well but there was only a little left and i ran out


----------

